# Bloody ants, Grrrrrrr!



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

What is it with em this year??? Bloody millions of the buggers.

Every time I come back into the house they have found a new way into the kitchen, I'm not on holiday so fuck off!! Its not like I leave food around?

Ant powder perimeter around house and even behind kitchen unit kick boards so out of way of dog. Even pulled out the washing machine last night so its behind there too.

Absolutely fed up of mopping the floor and wiping the worktop and units, kitchen has never been so clean for so long.

Dog hates me because the kitchen stinks of bleach and she keeps getting booted out of her bed so I can clean floor.

They are even in the greenhouse eating the strawberries (well I assume sap or aphids).

Nothing like coming home in a bad mood knowing you are going to have to spring clean the kitchen before even putting the kettle on [smiley=bomb.gif]

Thanks for the vent, Stu.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

When I was serving in Germany we had a problem with ants getting into the block. My Mum said that a row of copper coins across where they get in stops them. Something to do with the electrical field given off by the copper. I tried it and it worked :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SVStu said:


> What is it with em this year??? Bloody millions of the buggers.
> 
> Every time I come back into the house they have found a new way into the kitchen, I'm not on holiday so fuck off!! Its not like I leave food around?
> 
> ...


stu they are sneaky foookers and can eat through a brick to gain entry if they want too m8. first thing watch them come and go then trace it back to where they are coming in. ok now go outside to where it appears they are coming from and watch more to find them...............once spotted boil kettle and pour several boiled kettles into nest!!! job done. then either fill hole with filler or some other kind and fully lace the run trail with powder.
btw do you realise you have just murdered a min 3000 ants lol. WTF why are you mopping the floor? no woman m8?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Peppermint oil - they won't cross it. But you really need to find their access point and block it off!

And boiling water - once you find a nest.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

this used to happen in my mams house in the summer when we used to go on day trips we would get home and there would be hundreds crawling by the front door or front room window! not nice !!! powder never works ... we had to get the windows resealed as they can get in anyway!!! i hate ants for this reason!!

we used to boil them and suck them up the hoover!!!! ant massacre !!!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Three more months to.........flying ant week. :x


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

fishface said:


> Three more months to.........flying ant week. :x


even worse!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Arggggggggggggggggg *runs away in horror*

Mind you, its so sodding cold we probably won't get the little b&*ggers!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

_If you kill me I'll just send me mates round. :wink:_


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

SteviedTT said:


> When I was serving in Germany we had a problem with ants getting into the block. My Mum said that a row of copper coins across where they get in stops them. Something to do with the electrical field given off by the copper. I tried it and it worked :wink:


Do that round here and the chav kids will nick the coins [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sod the ants............why is Stu mopping his own floors!!!!!! i mean you don't get a dog and bark yaself do you???

---------------------------------------------->hiding over here


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

HIDE BETTER.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

> sod the ants............why is Stu mopping his own floors!!!!!! i mean you don't get a dog and bark yaself do you???


Cheers Gaz! Yup I live alone apart from the dog, I've had two bashes at living with someone, first one stole my heart and second one the bank balance, so went for a dog this time as they dont answer back. (before anyone starts this is a joke) Oh and the dog dosen't bark either just goes straight to biting!!



> SteviedTT wrote:
> When I was serving in Germany we had a problem with ants getting into the block. My Mum said that a row of copper coins across where they get in stops them. Something to do with the electrical field given off by the copper. I tried it and it worked
> 
> Do that round here and the chav kids will nick the coins


Neighbour suggested this today when I told her about it, thought it was a wives tale but shall try it now as safe for dog.

I trace the little blighters back to source each time but they dissapear under the floor boards. I hope they are not in the sub floor as when they come to fly off they will be stuck in the void.

I'd forgotten about the old boiling water trick, will go around the house tomoz where the conc path meets the brickwork and scald the little buggers.

Ta all.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I used to live in an old terraced house and noticed ants busy on my window cill coming out of a gap carrying a paper thin material and putting it into little piles. I thought it was quite cute and watched them on and off for a few days. I walked in one morning to find huge black flying ants ALL OVER MY LIVING ROOM!!!   It was then that I realised that they'd actually been piling up empty egg cases or something - not so cute now!!

Tiny ants I can deal with but big black ones that fly at you are a definite no no! A frantic phone call to a pest control company soon sorted it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> A frantic phone call to a pest control company soon sorted it.


To the tune of £50 I assume?

I had to call pest control twice: once for mice in the loft and the other time for wasps under front stairs.

This year I have a bees' nest amongst some trees in the garden which I protect 8) 
Honey next


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> I noticed ants busy on my window cill, I thought it was quite cute and watched them on and off for a few days


Only you would think that was cute :lol:


----------

